# Had amazon swords for about a week



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

My tank is cycling right now with only one small fish in it. I planted the swords in sand with a few flourish tabs near each one. I have liquid fertilizer in the water. The swords are becomeing transparent and shriviling. The only thing i can think of is low nitrates and CO2, but i really don't want to get into the CO2 becasue I am only gonna have a few plants. Lighting is also sufficient. All in 110 gal. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

maybe it has to be done cycling?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i suspect a low-lighting problem.Could you describe more your lighting setup?How many watts,type of tubes/bulbs,how many hours you turn them on.....???


----------



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

I have two power compact bulbs. A 10,000 K white and a 50/50. It is lighting that i was going to use for saltwater but changed my mind.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

im pretty sure that 10,000 k is too much, 6700 k is best for the photosynthetic period for plants,

alteast that has always been my impression


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

While I agree that the color temperature of the bulbs is not optimal, that is not nearly as significant as the amount of WATTAGE of illumination. How many watts are your Power Compacts? An easy way to increase it is to swap out that 50/50.


----------



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

60W and 55W for 110 gal tank
ps. George i'm still interested in getting those piranhas from you. Give me a few days to fix the plant situation. I'm also recovering from the mess left by the cariba's i got from pedro. The fish were in crappy condition and came with ick. Screwed up everything. Anyway i'll get back at you in a few days. Thanks, Derek


----------

